# Food Safety News Tue 2/11/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 11, 2020)

Food Safety News
Tue 2/11/2020 4:01 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* His new elite appellate team says Stewart Parnell did not get a fair trial*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 11, 2020 12:05 am His calendar at the medium-security federal prison at Hazelton, WV, might well have March 9 circled. His move there last year puts 65-year old Steward Parnell just 200 miles away from his family in Lexington, VA, much closer than he was when held in South Carolina. Marks on his calendar are not likely there to...  Continue Reading



* Scientists find cause for concern about hepatitis E in slaughterhouse pigs*
By Coral Beach on Feb 11, 2020 12:03 am Contaminated blood from slaughterhouse pigs infected with hepatitis E could be reaching the human food supply chain, according to researchers. “. . . 40 percent of U.S. slaughterhouse pigs (sampled) were seropositive for HEV (hepatitis E virus), indicating prior HEV infection of the pigs on the farms, which was consistent with prior estimates for farmed...  Continue Reading


* NVWA changes poultry Salmonella control after EU pressure*
By News Desk on Feb 11, 2020 12:01 am Dutch authorities have changed the method of controlling Salmonella in certain poultry farms after pressure from the European Commission. Carola Schouten, minister for Agriculture, Nature and Food Quality, told the lower house of parliament (Tweede Kamer) about the move from the Dutch Food and Consumer Product Safety Authority (NVWA) in a letter in late January....  Continue Reading


* Corinthian Foods recalls fish nuggets mislabeled as chicken nuggets*
By News Desk on Feb 10, 2020 06:45 pm Corinthian Foods is recalling “Uncooked Sweet Potato Crusted Alaska Pollack Nuggets” because the bags contain chicken nuggets instead of fish nuggets. The products were distributed to retail stores in Michigan. The company recall says, “The problem was discovered when cases were opened to put out for retail sale, and the label on the retail package...  Continue Reading


----------

